# Cycling headband



## wchevron

Can someone recommend a thin headband I can wear under my helmet. On long rides the sweat drips off my forehead and into my glasses.


----------



## Peter P.

I would not recommend the headbands because they tend to shift out of place, mostly DOWN, then wind up positioned other than where you wanted them.

I use the Sweat Vac Ventilator Cap and it works well. I'd be interested in trying their slightly more substantial Skull Cap as I wouldn't mind something that soaks up more sweat. They do offer a headband, if you're still so inclined. I tried them but didn't like them for the problem mentioned above.

The Sweat Vacs, at least the Ventilator Cap I have, is definitely thin enough to fit under a helmet without feeling bulky.


----------



## Oxtox

have an Under Armour headband that works well.

no problems with it moving around whatsoever...once the helmet is tensioned, it stays put.


----------



## MMsRepBike

My experience is in stark contrast to Peter.

I personally think that ventilator cap sucks. Mainly because it's one size fits all and guess what? I'm not that size. Terrible design.

I do use a headband and it doesn't move what so ever.

CASTELLI HEADBAND | Headwear | Accessories | Men | Products | Castelli ? An Unfair Advantage










Getting the one that ties is best I've found. Also after riding with it for a bit and knowing where your knot is, I find cutting the ends and burning them to work great. It can still unravel and tie back up easy. There's a very thin layer of fleecy material on the front in side that's separate from the outer stuff. Mine is a different design but same product. It works amazingly well. Without it I ride with one hand on the bars and one hand wiping sweat constantly. With it I never worry about sweat in my eyes, it just isn't even a concern.


----------



## ParadigmDawg

Halo has always worked well for me.


----------



## vagabondcyclist

I've had decent luck with Halo headbands. They do tend to drip after 2 hours in the south Louisiana summer though.


----------



## 70charger500

ParadigmDawg said:


> Halo has always worked well for me.



One more vote for Halo. Stays put. Works well for me...


----------



## michaelcogburn.c

You can make a headband by your own just using fabrics. Just take two pieces of cotton fabric and do the sewing accordingly, while keeping both edge of fabric same. Then inside an elastic into the fabric and you'll have your headband ready to wear.

If you want more help, you can YouTube some tutorials.


----------



## mik_git

I've been using a castelli summer headband and it's great (just bought 2 more), wicks the sweat away, works well with the helmet and doesn't move (bonus is the cooler days I can pull over the tips of my ears to keep warm).


----------



## J-Flo

Nothing beats the Sweat Buster from Trax Factory for avoiding sweat drip. This is a pad that replaces the front pad in your helmet. I use it in both road and MTB helmets. It is the only thing that ever cured my excessive sweat problem! Trax Factory - The Orignal Sweat Buster - Bike, Climbing, Hard Hat, Welding and Harness Helmet Sweat Absorbtion System The website is a bit dorky but the product is amazingly effective.

When it is much colder, as it has been in NorCal recently, I don't sweat enough to need the Sweat Buster but I need warmth, so I use the Castelli Skully, which is thin, has a headband/sweat absorption layer, and Gore Windstopper. The Halo do-rag is also pretty good when I can't find my Skully or it isn't that cold, but the Halo does not have high capacity for absorbing sweat.


----------



## tka

Another vote for Halo. I started using them this last summer and found it worked so much better that any cap/do-rag that I had previously tried.


----------



## Migen21

I sweat a lot. It's a real problem.

I've found Headsweats "Classic" and "Shorty" models work well for me
Cycling Cap | Cycling Hats | Skull Caps | Bike Hats | Headsweats

You can get them at REI if you want to see how they look/feel before you buy.


----------



## spade2you

I use Headsweats, mostly because I'm bald. I used to use the Classic, but the knot in back doesn't work with a lot of the helmets I use these days. I stick with the Shorty.


----------



## Migen21

spade2you said:


> I use Headsweats, mostly because I'm bald. I used to use the Classic, but the knot in back doesn't work with a lot of the helmets I use these days. I stick with the Shorty.


I have similar issues with them. For me though, having an extra large skull, the shorty can bet a bit snug, especially On a long ride. It can give me a bit of a headache.

I work around the helmet fit by waiting to tie the flaps until after I put on my helmet, and then I just tie them very loosely.


----------



## dir-t

I wear a cheap Headsweats brand headband from REI. No problems with it moving around or interfering with my helmet.

I do however get a lot of John Mackenroe jokes from my wife. You should have heard her when we learned that got "tennis elbow" in both of my arms during a mtb vacation 2 years ago.


----------



## kbwh

How about a traditional cycling cap, a casquette? They look right too.


----------



## Lombard

I agree with those that like skull caps. I have different ones for warm vs. cold weather riding.

For warm weather, this is what I use. There's enough fabric to keep you from dripping, but still thin enough that it feels cool. It's cheap and effective:

Amazon.com : Headsweats Skullcap, White : Skull Caps : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## seppo17

The halo headbands work for a while. After about a year or so mine got stretched out. So I had it taken in some, but it it never seemed to work as well as it did. It eventually soaks through.

I got a giro peloton cap and it does a great job keeping sweat from dripping in my eyes/sunglasses. It has pretty much replaced my halo headband.


----------



## wchevron

Decided to give the Halo a try, basically because I found one at an REI down the road. Rode it on the trainer yesterday. Worked well for the first 45 min, they felt a stream of sweat rolling down my nose. Took the Halo off and squeezed it out, about 45-1hr later same thing happened.
Think it will work better once I use it outside. Tend to sweat more on the trainer than I do outdoors.


----------



## Migen21

On long rides on hot days, I'll take two headsweats with me. After an hour or so, I'll tie the wet one to my backpack or seat rails and let it air dry while wearing the drier one. Then swap periodically as needed.


----------



## mtrac

Another vote for Headsweats Shorty.


----------



## Doug B

ParadigmDawg said:


> Halo has always worked well for me.


I sweat like Mike Tyson at a spelling bee. I have a couple of HALO headbands. One goes on my head, the other in my jersey pocket. I change out after about 75 minutes or summer riding. They soak up sweat like a sponge. 

Doesn't take up too much room under my helmet. 

I can't ride in the summer or fall without them....too much sweat in my eyes.


----------



## MMsRepBike

For the record here my Castelli headband never fails. It's a few years old now and it's never once failed and started to drip. It doesn't matter how hot it is or how much I sweat. I sweat with the best of them. In the summer when climbing mountains I can't even hold on to my shifters because I'm just fully saturated in sweat, but nothing in my eyes. The Castelli headband channels it all to the back of my head and I guess it drips down my back. My body gets completely saturated with sweat so I'm not sure it's exact path but I know it never goes down my face. If I squeeze my helmet to my head while tilting my head back I can make it drip in my face but I learned to stop doing that.


----------



## GlobalGuy

I shave my head and the Headsweats Shorty works perfectly for me. Controls excess sweating and offers good SPF.


----------

